# From Oregon



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

From Central Oregon. A few things about me, I am finishing school in the spring. To pay for this my grandfather loaned me the money to buy a NH 1049 bale wagon and over the past years I have completely restored it. I am very proud of this. I stack around 500-800 acres for hire in the area. The "for hire" thing all started with my roommate and I hauling hay with our pickups and trailers to local horse people and it grew from there to a 400 ton or so a year deal. Also we farm around 80 acres of our own horse hay.

Equipment

JD 6210
JD 2555
Teder rakes
NH 580 bailer
NH 1049 wagon
Bail Grapple
2 1/2 ton Chevy
25ft gooseneck
JD Disk mower


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet piece of equipment. Looks like you have reason to be proud of the restoration job you did.

It would appear that you have the makings of a good hay operation.

Take care


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Hay Hauler.Pretty impressive line of equipment for someone that is still in high school.Someone must of taught you some good work ethic which seems to be hard to find nowdays.Good luck on your hay operation.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Guess is should clarify a little the balewagon and trailer is mine&#8230;. 2 ½ ton truck is my roommates&#8230; and the other equipment is my granddad's and dad's but I am welcome to RENT it any time to work where ever. I think this is a great idea! I wasn't given anything except what is needed to live and tools to work.

I seem to keep busy with just my stuff though and less headache. In and out of most fields in one day is nice.







(Also in the middle of college)

As I read around I know what you all mean by it is hard to find good help with people my age&#8230; even so with older men. I think part of it is when it is your deal and rep. on the line most of us will do what it takes to make it work. My roommate and I have just given up on good help and do what we can on our own and when in a pinch start calling friends and offering money&#8230;







I can take more effort than it is worth to baby-sit help and work at the same time.


----------

